# Komfortables Latex Plugin fuer Eclipse



## Thomas Darimont (21. Juni 2006)

Hallo!

Unter http://texlipse.sourceforge.net/ findet man ein seeeeeeeehr nettes Plugin zur Erstellung von Tex/Latex Dokumenten. 
Will man sich eine Latex Umgebung unter Windows aufbauen beoetigt man ein paar Tools welche man hier finden kann: http://www-dsp.rice.edu/~lavu/stuff/wintex.shtml
Anstatt des XEmacs Editors kann man das Texlipse Eclipse Plugin verwenden.

Gruss Tom


----------

